# First fish Ohio of 2014



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Caught this beauty on a dark blue spinner on Friday morning about 1/2 hour before the rain and wind set in. 21.25"


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a good one!


----------

